# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Havaintoja junista 2006

## Aleksi.K

Perustan nyt havaintoja junista palstan avatuksi..

17.11.06 Helsinki-Turku

Pendolino nro 123 (hki 7.38-tku 9.25) oli korvattu ic2-rungolla. Mitenhän yleistä on että junan runto vaihtuu toiseksi junaksi? Eli esimerkiksi Pendolino IC2:seksi?

----------

